# 2009's Kreepfest



## Evilizabeth (May 8, 2007)

Kreepfest 2009
July 31, August 1 & 2​
Kreepfest, if you've not attended, you're missing something cool, and if you've not heard of it, I blame myself, is held in Harrisonville, Missouri (about 30 miles south of Kansas City).

This year Friday's Movie Madness night will host a luau complete with a few brutal murders in _Psycho Beach Party_.

Saturday there will be a few prop demos, the Pagan Idol Karaoke contest, an all-you-can-eat-meat BBQ, fun, prizes and a few surprises.

The Senior class of M. Baum High School invites you to dance your butt (or arm or leg, or whatever fetid body bit is the loosest) off at the triumphant return of ZOMBIE PROM on Saturday Night.

Sunday morning's make-and-take of faux barbed wire asylum walls will give you something to do while enjoying the catered breakfast courtesy of CandyMom and the M.O.N. gang.

To view videos of past years, peruse this year's schedule, and pre-register for some of the prizes, visit Kreepfest's website - www.kreepfest.kk5.org


----------



## hauntedcampers (Jan 1, 2007)

Can't wait to get there


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

We will be there for the first time this year! and we'll bring our hearse, of course!


----------



## Evilizabeth (May 8, 2007)

*Kreepfest 2009*

Whoo Hoo!!! Kreepfest is less than a month away and we're looking forward to seeing a lot of familiar faces, and a whole bunch of new ones this year!

We've contracted with The Slumber Inn, Harrisonville, who will be offering rooms to Kreepfesters for* 38 dollars *for a single queen bed room, and only* 44 bucks *for a two queen bed room. Also, a brand new Comfort Inn & Suites has just opened to join the other motels in town for those who need all the flash of a chain. Whichever choice you make, it is recommended that you pre-register on the Kreepfest site if you plan to come in for Friday's movie night, or else you risk not getting your "Welcome to Kreepfest" basket!

Also, those planning to attend Sunday morning's Asylum wall Make-and-Take need to reserve your kit. Pickleman needs to know how many to have ready, and if you do not register, there is no promise you will have one. Even if you have said you're coming, even if you assume he knows you'll want one, be safe and reserve one so he doesn't forget! No payment until Sunday, August 2nd, but if you reserve before July 22, you'll get 33% off!

Sign up for the make and take here-
http://www.kckreepfest.kk5.org/#/maketake/4526931159

Kreepfest Info-
http://www.kreepfest.kk5.org


----------



## hauntedcampers (Jan 1, 2007)

can't wait less than a week


----------

